

Project Icarus: The Gas Mines of Uranus - pwg
http://news.discovery.com/space/project-icarus-helium-3-mining-uranus-110531.html

======
san_dimitri
I just got back from work and I was so freaking tired. I decided I will log
into my hacker news and found your article. Very interesting. On a lighter
note, I somehow read your article title as "The Gas Mines of Ur-Anus". LMAO.

